# Check-Valve, do I need it?



## selvan777 (Oct 9, 2009)

If I have the air pump located safely above the water line in a cabinet, do I really need to use check-valves?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Not if its above the tank, and always will be. 

Be sure to drip loop your electric cord though if the electrical outlet is below your water line and the device is above it.


----------



## selvan777 (Oct 9, 2009)

Great, thanks.


----------

